Show HN: Ola.js, a library for smooth realtime number interpolation - franciscop
======
bryanrasmussen
links back to the HN submission

~~~
franciscop
Thanks! Let me fix it.

Edit: fixed -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19909267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19909267)

